# Soooo Angry!



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

*I was on Google looking for pictures of "Holy Grail" Betta fish and I saw a picture of a perfectly healthy Betta in a picture next to it and on the Pic it said: Feed me please..... Do I look happy to you? Just flush me already." That is so angering!:evil: You just don't just flush Betta down the toilet! Especially when they are living and well! *Sigh* that is just so wrong. Dose anyone feel that way too? *


----------



## Raene (Sep 10, 2011)

Ja, das macht mich wütend. Gesunde Fische sollten nicht ohne guten Grund gespült werden. Shame on der Autor das Bild.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

That is just sad.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah it is very sad.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you the heck wrote that? only an idoit that wants attention, and dosen't care for fish would write that. i hate when people do things they think it is fun because they might be 2.00 that's it. it makes me angry, especially recording betta's fighting for no reason D:<


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> especially recording betta's fighting for no reason D:<


Yeah I hate it when they do that! I don't see the point!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

D: I think this boy is perfectly healthy, pretty blue and he's nice and plump! Not too skinny! This is not cool.... Bettas are seriously the most understood fish next to goldfish... It makes me mad... Especially because some Petstores sell them cheap, everyone says, "Oh, we can go get another one!"
No, it doesn't work like that! DX


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

that betta looks perfectly healthy, except, um, does anyone else see torn fins? i dont know for sure...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think it does but that is normal, but is rude thing to say to people that ACTUALLY care for betta's D:< this makes me sick. i agree better betta. i spend more money on freakin glofish, just one glofish! you see betta's everywhere in tiny bowls & dirty water, or in jars (still with dirty water) the best place that does take care of them is petco, yes petco even though there in small cups. i barely see dead ones, dirty water is never seen. also i actually seen an employee cleaning there cups. another store is what i call (i forgot the name of it ) bortech's place. they have them in jars but barely some have diseases some are put in display with other fish. those are the only 2 i see caring for them. this is just sickening to people to do this


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> D: I think this boy is perfectly healthy, pretty blue and he's nice and plump! Not too skinny! This is not cool.... Bettas are seriously the most understood fish next to goldfish... It makes me mad... Especially because some Petstores sell them cheap, everyone says, "Oh, we can go get another one!"
> No, it doesn't work like that! DX




I know this thread is kinda old but, that pic is the one I am talking about! and yes it is perfectly healthy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Raene said:


> Ja, das macht mich wütend. Gesunde Fische sollten nicht ohne guten Grund gespült werden. Shame on der Autor das Bild.


I agree.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

"most understood fish next to goldfish" should have been " most _mis_understood fish next to goldfish"


But yeah. There's nothing wrong with that fish enough to flush it. And even then flushing is NOT a good way to euthanize a fish. it's a painfull, stressful,horrible way to go.


----------

